# Grid guide needs a huge overhaul



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, I know tivo wants us to use it's special guide, but I just prefer grid style. Having said that the grid seems like it's been overlooked since the beginning.

Here are some items that would make the grid infinitely better:

Show recordings in the grid. I think every other DVR does this now, and they differentiate between season pass or one off recordings.

HD THE GRID

Color code between movies, shows, and sports?

Two hours of information

I know some of these can be set by options, like filters, but going through 2-3 layers of menus is kludgy


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Three hours of information, and show more channels at once. Actually take advantage of the HD interface.

Other than that, the rest of your suggestions are spot on.:up::up::up:


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Two plus years later, has any of this changed?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Of course it has. You opened a two year old thread that was made before they even offered the HD guide.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Some people prefer the SDUI and feel left out when that interface is not updated with the HDUI's non-HD reliant features.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Some people like 8-track tapes. Do we need 8-track tape players with digital readouts?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

The part time (not available through out the entire GUI) HD menu that has display issues due to the processor not being able to handle the added resolution? Or has that been completely resolved?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why do you even care? 

Unfortunately, the HD menus are still a work in progress. Not sure why you are pushing on this as it is a well known fact that they are not complete. 

However, with the new season pass manager, very few of the day to day screens still use the SD menus and the speed is about the same as the S3 models with their SD menus.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Do we need 8-track tape players with digital readouts?


Digital audio/video was a paradigm shift from 8-track tapes. TiVo's HDUI is not a revolutionary upgrade from the SDUI, it just presents the same information in a fancier display. I would still be perfectly happy with my 2004 Series2 DT if Comcast did not discontinue analog transmission last year.


----------

